# found past exam...



## frazil (Nov 21, 2006)

*Tennessee Professional Engineering Exam*

1. Calculate the smallest limb diameter on a persimmon tree that will support a 10-pound possum.

2. Which of the following cars will rust out the quickest when placed on blocks

a. 66 Ford Fairlane,

b. 69 Chevrolet Chevelle,

c. 64 Pontiac GTO

3. If your uncle builds a still that operates at a capacity of 20 gallons of shine per hour, how many car radiators are necessary to condense the product?

4. A pulpwood cutter has a chain saw that operates at 2700-rpm. The density of the pine trees in a plot to be harvested is 470 per acre. The plot is 2.3 acres in size. The average tree diameter is 14inches. How many Budweiser Tallboys will it take to cut the trees?

5. If every old refrigerator in the state vented a charge of R-12 simultaneously, what would be the decrease in the ozone layer?

6. A front porch is constructed of 2x8 pine on 24-inch centers with a Field rock foundation. The span is 8 feet and the porch length is 16 feet. The porch floor is 1-inch rough sawn pine. When the porch collapses, how many hound dogs will be killed?

7. A man owns a house south of Beckley and 3.7 acres of land in a hollow with an average slope of 15%. The man has 5 children. Can each of his children place a mobile home on the man's land?

8. A 2-ton coal truck is overloaded and proceeding 900 yards down a steep grade on a secondary road at 45 mph. The brakes fail. Given the average traffic loading of secondary road, what are the chances that it will strike a vehicle that has a muffler?

9. A coalmine operates a NFPA Class 1, Division 2 Hazardous Area. The Mine employs 120 miners per shift. A gas warning is issued at the beginning of 3rd shift. How many cartons of unfiltered Camels will be smoked during the shift?

10. At a reduction in gene pool variability rate of 7.5% per generation, how long will it take a town that has been bypassed by the interstate to breed a country western singer?


----------



## cement (Nov 21, 2006)

strike up the banjos please  :violin:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2006)

What kind of calculators can we use on this exam? I'd count on my fingers, but I could only make it to 8.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

Counting teeth would be even less useful.


----------



## singlespeed (Nov 21, 2006)

I showed this to my boss, who took the test in the early 70s, and he had two comments - you only had to pick 6 of these problems to work out, and he is going to have to report you to the NCEES for exam subversion B)


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

No need singlespeed, I'm sure frazil is already in shackles in a NCEES dungeon somewhere, never to be heard from again.

:"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole: :"the other board" mole:


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a Good Ol' Boy....never meaning no harm...been in trouble with the Law since the day he was born......


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2006)

The answer to #2 is A.

The other two are GM products, and GM ruled that era.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2006)

> 7. A man owns a house south of Beckley
> 9. A coalmine operates a


Hey wait a minute. Beckley is in WV.

Someone took our PE exam and put Tennessee in the title. Don't share our test. ld timer:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are a couple of questions from the Vermont specific exam.

Economics

1. The owner of a maple farm wants to upgrade to a modern system to include sap pipelines and a new propane boiler unit with a heat recovery system to heat the barn. If capital costs are $500,000, and operating expenses are $10,000/year, how many millenia will it take to turn a profit if 2,000 lbs of Grade A syrup are sold per year at $40/lb, and 1,200 lbs of Grade B syrup at $30/lb. The interest rate is 6%, and the viscosity of the syrup is 7.9 centistokes.

Road Design

2. The low temperatures (in Fahrenheit) on three conescutive days in January are: -20, -14, -16. Estimate the height of the resulting frost heave on a state road paved to current standards.

Air Pollution

3. Everyone in a 3-state radius has flocked to your state to see the leaves change. This has caused an increase in traffic on a "rural collector" by a factor of 3 over its AADT of 500. Wind speed is 2 m/s, atmospheric stability class is C, and an inversion exists at 300 m. Determine the resulting increase in NOx levels and whether an air quality violation exists.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

you ever run into those 3 brothers. Darryl, Darryl &amp; Larry ? or whatever there names were?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2006)

Had lunch with them the other day.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2006)

> you ever run into those 3 brothers. Darryl, Darryl &amp; Larry ? or whatever there names were?


My cousin's 4th husband is Daryl. My Dad's name is Darrell, my father-in-law's name is Larry.

So we've got them down here too. :true:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 22, 2006)

We had twin boys back in February and we joked about naming them Daryll and Daryll. We joked about giving them Daryll for their first names, then the names we'd call them as middle names. Sanity won out but it would have been funny.


----------



## frazil (Nov 22, 2006)

> Here are a couple of questions from the Vermont specific exam.


 ...so true...
A wastewater treatment facility releases water into Lake Champlain. Taking into account the thermal stratification of the lake during winter months, what it the maximum BOD level of the water that the facility could release without causing Champ to get sick.


----------



## frazil (Nov 22, 2006)

> Hey wait a minute. Beckley is in  WV .


Actually that makes more sense...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2006)

> > Here are a couple of questions from the Vermont specific exam.
> 
> 
> ...so true...
> A wastewater treatment facility releases water into Lake Champlain. Taking into account the thermal stratification of the lake during winter months, what it the maximum BOD level of the water that the facility could release without causing Champ to get sick.


You rang?







I've actually got a Vermont Lake Monsters poster in my office with a big picture of Champ on it.

I forgot, you're from NH right frazil?


----------



## frazil (Nov 24, 2006)

That's right. Right on the border.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 25, 2006)

The border of VT, MA, or ME?

I'm about a mile or so from the NH line. I spent a couple of hours shopping in West Leb in your fair state today.

12A sucks! :true:


----------



## frazil (Nov 25, 2006)

Any good deals? I've been avoiding shopping centers this weekend. I'm on the Connecticut River too -- I actually live in VT and work in NH.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 26, 2006)

I wasn't really holiday shopping as much as I was just running errands. I did score some beer at the Bev King though! That place is great.


----------



## frazil (Nov 27, 2006)

mmm...beer... :beerchug


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 27, 2006)

"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy."

Benjamin Franklin

:true:


----------



## petermcc (Nov 27, 2006)

:beerchug


----------

